# 400.7



## chris kennedy (Jan 17, 2010)

I am posting these pictures on behalf of another member that is questioning this install. This is a motor controller and grinder pumps in a restaurant. It is my opinion that the SOW's fall under 400.(7)(A)(9). Would you approve this install?



> 400.7 Uses Permitted.(A) Uses. Flexible cords and cables shall be used only for the following:
> 
> (9) 	Connection of moving parts


They are 2 minor violations I do see here. Can you spot them.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 17, 2010)

Re: 400.7

Being familiar with this type of setup, I would include 400.1(A) 6,7 & 8

They are not attached to a "building surface" but I still see no reason to use the single hole straps to secure them.

I would like to see proper strain relief bushings/method installed.  Also one per hole.

The holes that they go into at the sump pit are not sealed and are required to be.

Do they need another ground lug for the enclosure?

Would like to see the manufacturers installation instructions.

Most of the interior wiring appears to be factory installed.


----------



## RJJ (Jan 17, 2010)

Re: 400.7

I agree with Jeff! I would not approve without some correction. I would need to see the install directions before any final is granted.

The ground lug issue is interesting! What are your thoughts for this call? IS IT REALLY needed?


----------



## dcspector (Jan 17, 2010)

Re: 400.7

Depending on the installation instructions ( as Jeff mentioned ) per 110.3(B) I was looking at 400.7(A)(8) then see 400.7(B)........just my thoughts at this point. Also the ground lug 110.14(A) last sentence in that section.


----------



## RJJ (Jan 17, 2010)

Re: 400.7

110.14(A) Greg is your thought that more then one conductor is introduced to the terminal?


----------



## dcspector (Jan 17, 2010)

Re: 400.7



			
				RJJ said:
			
		

> 110.14(A) Greg is your thought that more then one conductor is introduced to the terminal?


RJJ,

Yes there are two in the top lug. unless it is identified for more than one. I as you, would love to see the manuf. install instructs on this system.


----------



## RJJ (Jan 18, 2010)

Re: 400.7

I agree! The manufactures instruction are a must for just about anything. Way to many products to deal with in all aspects of construction. I like to see them before I show up on a job most of the time. Very hard to read with contractors breathing down your neck.

I try to put this forth on the beginning of a project to engineers, DP and contractors! My points a very basic.

1. I need a plan that is clear with details and supporting info (ie) directions that will allow me to understand what you are building.

2. How it will function and what the details and limits are to that function.

3. Then I can make a decision if it complies to code and was installed correctly.

The only time I pass on this concept is when a particular product is being used time and again.

I don't ask for details on a 2x4 or a pump control panel that has been used a dozen time before.However, new models appear quite often and can change things.

DC: The two wires in the lug was a good pick up. I would have missed that. I had to go out to the truck and pull the NEC out from under the seat and look that one up. Good find! Always learning.


----------

